# 14.5' skiff deck mod



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

View attachment 4398


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

View attachment 4399


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

View attachment 4400


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

View attachment 4401


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

View attachment 4402


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Treasure Coast HS grad? Good job, the boat looks good!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

yobata said:


> Treasure Coast HS grad? Good job, the boat looks good!


Olympia High School in Orlando (Windermere). The only thing he likes more than football is fishing.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice job looks like you will enjoy fighting a bunch of fish from it.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice, looks good


----------

